# Nehmen wir mal an...



## WasEnLos (26. Dezember 2017)

jemand hätte ein, zwei gute Ideen für kleine (Smartphone) bis mittelgroße (PC) Spiele, kurzweilig, aber schnell und spaßig. Aber dieser jemand hätte keinen Plan von Programmieren und Gamedesign etc. Wie/Wo könnte dieser Jemand Leute finden, die eventuell zu einer Kooperation bereit sind?


----------



## ZockerCompanion (26. Dezember 2017)

Was bietest du denen denn?


----------



## WasEnLos (26. Dezember 2017)

Ist ne hypothetische Frage gewesen. Das Problem in diesem Szenario wäre, dass dieser Jemand außer der Story, dem Spielablauf, dem Spielgefühl etc nix beizutragen hätte. Keine Kohle, keine Connections, keine Programmierkenntnisse. Nur das Gesamtkonzept, wie es mal werden soll. Es würde sich in diesem Szenario um kleinere Projekte handeln.


----------



## McDrake (26. Dezember 2017)

Inzwischen gibts ja einige (Hoch-)schule, welche in der Richtung Gamedsign ausbilden. Man könnte sich evtl da mal informieren. Such gleich an Blizz oder UBI zu wenden wäre wohl übertrieben


----------



## LOX-TT (26. Dezember 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Inzwischen gibts ja einige (Hoch-)schule, welche in der Richtung Gamedsign ausbilden. Man könnte sich evtl da mal informieren. Such gleich an Blizz oder UBI zu wenden wäre wohl übertrieben



gibt es sogar hier bei unserer Uni in Bayreuth 

https://www.uni-bayreuth.de/de/studium/masterstudium/computerspielwissenschaften/index.php


----------



## WasEnLos (26. Dezember 2017)

Hochschule ist ne gute Idee, denen fehlt ja auch oft das "Footage" bzw. ein Konzept. Aber gibt es vielleicht sowas wie ein Pre-Kickstarter-Plattform, eine Art Get-Together, wo Projekte nicht nur finaziert sondern  gegründet werden? Das muss sich ja nicht nur auf Gaming beziehen.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2017)

Du kannst entweder über so Jobsuchmaschinen oder die Agentur für Arbeit ne Stelle ausschreiben, oder auch Kleinanzeigen in Zeitungen usw., oder aber - falls du nicht dazu bereit bist, erst mal ne Stange Geld zu investieren - du musst halt an Unis usw. rumlaufen, Aushänge machen usw. und hoffen, dass du jemanden findest, der "Kumpelartig" mit Dir die Sache angeht und es erstmal hobbymäßig macht. 

Oder, dritte Option: du schreibst kleinere Spielefirmen an, ob du da mit Deiner Idee landen kannst. So oder so ist die pure Idee halt nur ein winziger Baustein. Du brauchst nicht damit zu rechnen, dass du das Spiel "produzieren" lässt, dich schön zurücklehnst und nur ab und an schaust, ob alles nach Deinen Wünschen läuft, und am Ende kassierst DU dann das meiste vom Kuchen - so wird es sicher nicht laufen


----------



## McDrake (26. Dezember 2017)

WasEnLos schrieb:


> Hochschule ist ne gute Idee, denen fehlt ja auch oft das "Footage" bzw. ein Konzept. Aber gibt es vielleicht sowas wie ein Pre-Kickstarter-Plattform, eine Art Get-Together, wo Projekte nicht nur finaziert sondern  gegründet werden? Das muss sich ja nicht nur auf Gaming beziehen.


Auch da würde ich in den entsprechenden Schulen nachfragen. Es ist da auch wichtig, dass man in der Nähe Gefährten findet. Da am Anschlagbrett (gibts sowas noch?) eben diese Fragen stellen und so kannst Du hoffentlich den ersten Kontakt herstellen. Wenn die Hürde gemeistert ist, bist Du bei den richtigen Leuten


----------

